# Thinking about buying an Outlander



## jetblacac (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi just like the title says, I'm thinking about buying an outlander 800 or a grizzly 700. I would just like some input on the outty. I currently have a brute 750 and I am not very happy with it. Everytime I ride it something happens to it. Tie rod end. Ball joint etc. And the fact that it rides rough compared to the grizzly and the outty. My question is how does the outty take handle everything. I ride my quads like a sport quad and I am kind of rough on them, jumping, wheelies etc. I know you might say I should probably get the renegade or something but I want the racks and be able to put my gf on the back for occasional rides. My buddy has a grizzly 700 and we both have the same riding styles and he has not had any issues with his at all. But the difference between my brute and his grizzly to me was in the torque department. My brute had more low end and could easily pop wheelie and such. So I would not like to downgrade if I didnt have to as in low end wise. That's why Im interested in the outty 800 cause I guess it has the strong low end power like the brute does and then some. So if anybody has any input as in durability wise please feel free to chime in. I dont want to be fixing my next machine often but also be able to ride the machine hard. Just please let me know about the major things to watch out for if I do decide to buy an outty 800. It will either be an 07 or 08 as I dont have too much money to spend. Thanks alot fellas.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I hate to tell you this but from reading what you want out of a bike and how hard you ride one you probably have the best bike for you right now. Not sure who told you that Outty 800 had more torque than the brute but they were wrong. Outty is faster but brute has the bottem end snap. (easy wheelie's) If you decide with the outty do the frame mod BEFORE you ride it! The bottom frame rail is very weak and will bend the first time you jump it or bounce the front tires over a tree and come down on the frame. the Visco lock sux but rarely do you really need it, unless your rock crawling. Not trying to talk you out of a Can Am, it is an awesome machine and loads of power. Just hate to see you sell your brute, spend a good bit more money and pretty much be in the same spot you started.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^What he said.... and if you still insist on buying another bike, I'd go Grizzly... a clutch kit will aid in getting back some of the lost torque. The grizz is a dependable bike, costs less to rebuild if you sink it, parts are fairly easy to find, and the intial price tag is less than the outty by a decent amount.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Im kinda with MonsterRenegade on this. Although my next machine will probably be the Xxc because of my riding style, there are a few areas of concern I will have to become aware of and deal with like the frame and the Visco-lock. That's also probably why I am still on my Brute and still buying do-dads for it. I ride it like a sport bike too, and realy...its been a good one for that with some extras like the HD front end parts, stabilizer, the right tires & wheels and so on. Now if I could just afford some Elkas...

There have been some very happy people reporting back on the 750 KQ. Good power and reliability. Might take a look. It's not the Brute, but then...what is.


----------



## jetblacac (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow thanks alot fellas I really do appreciate your responses. Thank god I asked you guys before going out and buying the outlander. I didnt know that it had some serious issues that couldve killed me in the long run. I do love the Brute but after riding my buddies Grizzly 700 with power steering it felt like a cadillac with good power but not the same power down low. Ugggh. So I guess it narrows it down to the Grizzly then. Does anybody think that I should just keep my brute instead of buying a grizzly and maybe regretting it. I even bought some grizzly shocks to put onto the brute to soften up the suspension alittle but havent put them on yet. I just don't want to replace anymore parts all the time. I understand that you "gotta pay to play". If I were to buy a grizzly should I get the 700fi or a 660, does anybody know if there is a big difference in power between the two. Sorry about all the questions but I'm getting a big headache just trying to figure out what to do. Thanks again guys


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

nmkawirider made a good point, he rides like you do and spent the money to make his bike stronger so it would handle it. That would definitly cost you less than buying a new bike and you keep your low end torque you love. You have to understand that you bought a utility atv for sport quad riding. They are 3x the weight and dont really like Big air and high speed cornering over ruff terrain. Its gonna break with stock parts that werent designed for that. Spend alittle money and beef up your bike. The other Big thing you need to think about is repair cost. Brute's are pretty cheap to fix. Used parts are dime a dozen, the aftermarket world has embraced the brute! Can Am is not only exspesive to buy, they are really exspensive to fix. Trust me on that one! Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## jetblacac (Mar 21, 2010)

MonsterRenegade said:


> nmkawirider made a good point, he rides like you do and spent the money to make his bike stronger so it would handle it. That would definitly cost you less than buying a new bike and you keep your low end torque you love. You have to understand that you bought a utility atv for sport quad riding. They are 3x the weight and dont really like Big air and high speed cornering over ruff terrain. Its gonna break with stock parts that werent designed for that. Spend alittle money and beef up your bike. The other Big thing you need to think about is repair cost. Brute's are pretty cheap to fix. Used parts are dime a dozen, the aftermarket world has embraced the brute! Can Am is not only exspesive to buy, they are really exspensive to fix. Trust me on that one! Good luck on whatever you decide.



Monsterrenegade, thanks alot for talking some sense into me. Im glad you let me know and understand that Can Am's are not only expensive but expensive to fix when they break. You guys are right I should probably just keep my Brute and just make it beefier up front. I do love the power that it has, but I just wish it was alittle bit more comfortable to ride. Well hopefully I can figure everything out soon. Thanks


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

jetblacac said:


> Monsterrenegade, thanks alot for talking some sense into me. Im glad you let me know and understand that Can Am's are not only expensive but expensive to fix when they break. You guys are right I should probably just keep my Brute and just make it beefier up front. I do love the power that it has, but I just wish it was alittle bit more comfortable to ride. Well hopefully I can figure everything out soon. Thanks


Glad we could help. Stick around, MIMB is the best place around for friends and tech support. There isnt anything you could do to your bike that someone on here hasnt done and they will help you with tech support, best place to buy parts and so on. 
:mimbrules:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Stick with the brute. The outtys are nice but the visco lock sucks unless its the qe. You also have to think that your brute is 5-6 years old. With a bike being that old it is time to start replaceing what you have listed no matter what the brand is. I say upgrade what you got.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

you won't get the whiplash bottom end out of the Outty like the Brute, it's the king of SNAP! so get that out of yer mind. I got sick of dumpin dollar after dollar into my Brute also and went out and bought the Xmr for all the goodies covered by warranty, my Brute's been gone 4 days and I miss it already...........my suggestion,......keep the Brute and buy an Outty. LOL


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jetblacac said:


> but I just wish it was alittle bit more comfortable to ride.


Well here's food for thought. I ride with a guy who has an 09 BF with Elka shocks. It rides like a cadi...or a Can Am..and he says its two part, the shocks sure...but they made a change in the seat in 09 that makes them way more comfortable. I sat on it and it is different then mine..which is just like yours...like siting on a milk crate...220 bucks for a complete 09 seat...2400 for a set of Elka shocks. Hard to swallow but way less then a new bike.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I'm gonna def be lookin into one of them seats.... dont think elka's gonna help me too much though lol


----------



## jetblacac (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I posted up the Brute for sale on Craigslist. If I dont sell it within a week or two then Ill just keep it and try to make the best out of it. Thanks again everybody, I look into one of those seats as well. Thanks


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a grizzly 700 and couldn't ask for a better bike, it just lack the wow factor in power to me, I had it for 2 years and never had a problem other than normal wear and tear, I do miss it cause it was easy on the wallet but I love my brute and wouldn't trade it for anything


----------

